# Can someone clarify the ratings system...



## DaDris09 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello all!

I've been driving for Uber for about 3 weeks and don't really have a lot of complaints. I drive part-time about 15-20 hrs/week. I am however, a little confused about the ratings system. 

Why does Uber suspend drivers?... I've seen if you get below a 4.6 they suspend you. Is it permanent? ... If not, how long are you off the system for?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

rate and be rated entirely subjectively.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

This is going to vary by market and by the length of time you've been driving. Passenger comments (which we can't see) are also taken into consideration. I wouldn't worry about it. Do your best, rate pax appropriately (they can't see their rating or what you rate them) and uber on


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DaDris09 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've been driving for Uber for about 3 weeks and don't really have a lot of complaints. I drive part-time about 15-20 hrs/week. I am however, a little confused about the ratings system.
> 
> Why does Uber suspend drivers?... I've seen if you get below a 4.6 they suspend you. Is it permanent? ... If not, how long are you off the system for?


just like most job, even though you're not an employee here: when its get low(actual number depends on market),they will most likely suspend you for X amount of day. If it continues low,they will fire you, even though you're not an employee....


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

I just don't care what they rate me. Mine is all 1* if u don't go further then $20 and no tip. Don't ask don't tell **** everyones raring.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Ratings system= Conjecture.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Captain Obvious here... The 5 star rating system is used everywhere on the face of the planet. A 4 star restuarant means it's pretty damn good. A 4 star hotel means you're probably gonna have a great stay.

A 4 star Uber driver doesn't exist.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Ratings system= Conjecture.


That's mildly putting it. Ratings = Noose around drivers neck.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Rate clients a 4 or under if they don't tip!


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

CowboyMC said:


> Rate clients a 4 or under if they don't tip!


Ha!

My rider ratings criteria:

5 - they were there waiting for me when I arrived, left no garbage, tipped.
4 - any one of: made me wait/placed pin in wrong location/left garbage or tracked in mud or snow/did not tip/slammed door.
3 - any two of above
2 - any three of above and/or smelled bad and left a horrible odor.
1 - all of the above/caused damage like opening door into object or puked in car.


----------



## edipuswrex (Jan 28, 2015)

your ratings aren't just based on the PAX. UBER rates you too based on percentages of cancelled rides and non acceptance. AND they do it overnight so you dont see it until your rating mysteriously goes down for no reason. I had two weeks that I looked at my driver summary every day, 5.o for every individual day. then I turn on the app next day and my rating is suddenly 4.76. my weekly summary says 42 out of 43 5 star ratings, but I know that's not right and it's mathematically impossible to get that rating, so yes Uber totally ****s your rating up on purpose


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Casandria said:


> This is going to vary by market and by the length of time you've been driving. Passenger comments (which we can't see) are also taken into consideration. I wouldn't worry about it. Do your best, rate pax appropriately (they can't see their rating or what you rate them) and uber on


+1
If you continually get 3's/4's and/or negative comment patterns, you could get deactivated. Don't dwell on ratings. Just provide good service, clean car and warm personality. A smile goes a long way...especially when you greet them and as they exit.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

tohellwithu said:


> I just don't care what they rate me. Mine is all 1* if u don't go further then $20 and no tip. Don't ask don't tell **** everyones raring.


That's stupid


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

edipuswrex said:


> your ratings aren't just based on the PAX. UBER rates you too based on percentages of cancelled rides and non acceptance. AND they do it overnight so you dont see it until your rating mysteriously goes down for no reason. I had two weeks that I looked at my driver summary every day, 5.o for every individual day. then I turn on the app next day and my rating is suddenly 4.76. my weekly summary says 42 out of 43 5 star ratings, but I know that's not right and it's mathematically impossible to get that rating, so yes Uber totally ****s your rating up on purpose


Honestly, I believe it's a lot like your credit report -- a lot of different things go into it -- some of which we will never know how it's calculated. From the examples I've seen and looked at, it appears they are only looking at 2 months of activity as a whole. Ratings from PAX, ratings for declined fares, etc..


----------

